# Gamer Links Worth Checking Out



## Dragoneer (Jun 28, 2006)

Kotaku -- For the best smart ass gaming news comments in town!

Major Nelson's Blog -- Major Nelson, Microsoft's infamous blogger overlord. The journal of Larry Hryb, Xbox Live Director of Programming. Provides some of the singlest best news on the Xbox 360's development and up-and-coming goodness.

Let's Kill Dave -- Let's Kill Dave, blog of David Weller, the Community Manager at Microsoft's Game Technology Group. More insight on the goings-on inside the Redmond compound.

Grumpy Gamer -- Famous developer, Ron Gilbert, shares his opinions and thoughts on the gaming industry and why, in fact, it sucks.

MMORPG.COM -- Coverage of the MMORPG game industry, covering MMO's from the US and abraod.


Feel free to add your own!


----------



## Suule (Jun 28, 2006)

*RE: Gamer Blogs Worth Reading*

Ron Gilbert is fucking win and awesome. No denying that.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 28, 2006)

*RE: Gamer Blogs Worth Reading*

Hmm....  I don't really read many blogs.  I don't care enough to get involved in them.

I go and frequent Engadget from time to time, but that's just for my tech fix.  They sometimes have game related stuff posted there.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

www.GameTrailers.com
This is the best resource for game media you will ever find. Mountains upon mountains of streaming and downloadable game trailers, reviews, interviews, etc and no subscriptions needed. I use this site daily and you should too.

www.GameFaqs.com
Ever get stuck in a game? Don't lie, we all have, but now you don't have to stay stuck. The site features hints/tips, codes, and full walkthroughs for each game listed to help you with whatever problem you may be having.

www.GameRankings.com
Reviews are a very subjective thing. What you like another person may not like, so sometimes it is hard to decide over a game with a single review to read from. This is where GameRankings comes in. With GameRankings you don't have to just read a single review from another person who may have a completely different taste in games or could very well be a complete idiot. With GameRankings you have every single review in circulation at your disposal as well as an average score to help make your decisions. One person can be wrong, so do yourself a favor and use this site to go by general consensus instead.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, and WDF News!


----------



## Span_Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Oh, and WDF News!


I see what you did there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

Kotaku!!!!!!!

kotaku has a banner for reddit.com, i love kotaku forever for giving me my new home page


----------



## Killy the Fox (Sep 14, 2006)

Of course this link stuff needs This is waiting for all your hate of Sony's PAL region delays.

Wii60 Also belongs here. A lot of good Wii news and big forum. Live for Wii? Good site to be.

Nsider for your Nintendo news. Good forum as well.

wiipreorder.co.uk Site about spots to pre order the Wii. Mostly aimed at Europe.

wiipreorder.com For Americans (as far as i can tell) only. Site helps you find spots to pre order your Wii near you. (i never went trough the sign up part so i can't tell how useful the site really is). 

Yeah i know, Wii/Nintendo fangeek posting.


----------



## Jd1680a (Sep 16, 2006)

lets not forget www.gamespot.com and www.ign.com now.  those two are some of the best sites on the internet to talk about games.


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 16, 2006)

I guess you can give http://forum.gamesradar.com/ a look, a whole forum based on videogames, and another: http://www.pressstartonline.co.uk is a gang of people I know who has showed  their love to videogames and eventually review/discuss/make competitions based on videogames. 

When it may seem like I'm advertising them, nah not really - I don't go to these forums/sites too often, thought I'd share them if people want to check em out.


----------



## Lucedo (Nov 3, 2006)

I know a gaming site. It is Hardcore Gaming 101:

http://hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/

It covers video games that are underrated, lesser known, and "known by many back then, but unknown to newer gamers." It covers games like Punch-out, Rocket Knight Adventures, and Wonder Boy.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey, look, a thread where I can shamelessly plug one of my favorite web sites ever...

Any and all Xbox/X360 gamers, and in particular any who play Xbox Live, head over to Gamertag.com (formerly Gamertag Database), and be sure to hit up their forums (since that's the main part of the site nowadays).


----------



## Landis (Nov 6, 2006)

I like www.the-magicbox.com alot.


----------



## Foxworth (Dec 19, 2006)

The Acts of Gord is a must read for all gamers. 
http://www.actsofgord.com/


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.gamewinners.com  <--for all your cheating needs....they have cheats and hints for almost every game on every system. and they are very up to date.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey if you like game music check out this great site!!
http://gh.ffshrine.org/
All the OST's you could want!!


----------



## Option7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Why is this not here yet?

http://www.gamespot.com - hints, cheats, walkthroughs, reviews, trailers, screenshots, in-game videos. Everything. On pretty much any game for any console.


----------



## crowwinters (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.pinkgodzillagames.com/

Most importantly, I like thier t-shirts.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 3, 2007)

CNC3 demo links: http://www.cncden.com/cnc3_demo.shtml

Warning! Large demo file size! (1.17GB)


----------



## 0-Kado-0 (Apr 19, 2007)

I reccomend these awesome websites:

http://screwattack.com
http://ctrlaltdel-online.com
http://penny-arcade.com
http://nuklearpower.com
http://VGcats.com
http://gamingfm.com


----------



## Armaetus (May 19, 2007)

I'm surprised http://www.cheathappens.com and http://www.1up.com are not on the listings.


----------

